# Will my Apricot Poodle turn cream



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hard to tell at this age. You should check out the apricot and cream thread. You will see Bonnie, Outwest's dog. You may end up with a light apricot like Bonnie. Bonnie's color is gorgeous.


----------



## LucyLuv (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh okay, where can I find that thread?? Thanks!!


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I would say she will be a creamy white as an adult but her ears will be the last to clear out. All the best with your new girl!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

There are exceptions, but most likely she will fade. My Tangee started out a dark burnt orange, but ended up at about the color that your puppy is now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would think she will clear to nearly white.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, my Sunny is registered apricot but is 5 now and very cream with golden in his ears and down his back and a bit on the back of his legs. It is totally symmetrical. I have also wondered the same thing. His breeder sent me the "colors" in his pedigree and it still is confusing to me. I have seen very orangey apricots who are apricot (tho I would say are more pale red). And always wondered are there pure creams with no apricot and I think there are. Confusing. If Sunny is any indication, his coloring was very similar to your pup at that age, with darker ears.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm with *liljaker*. Our mini boy, Beau, started out with coloration just like Sunny's. He was born cream with lots of apricot, but by two years he had cleared (I like that word a lot better than "faded") to an almost pure white. I suspect your pup will follow a similar path. Nothing wrong with that, right *liljaker*?

*Beau as a 5-6 month old puppy*










*Beau today, fresh from the groomer*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

[I







MG]http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x398/liljaker1/temporary.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried to find a few pics that show his coloring. When he is freshly groomed the golden does not come thru and he really looks pretty white (but then again, only his groomer knows for sure right???) and then the apricot comes through. Personally, I love his coloring and "apricots/creams" are such a broad array of colors in my experience. And, if I tried to tell from his sire and dam -- would not have. As the dam was very very apricot, etc.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would think she will clear to nearly white.


That's what I think too. But Outwest's Bonnie actually got darker, so who knows?

My Cammie was darker than your pup when she was a puppy, but she has faded to a creamy white with a little bit of color still in her ears. The breeder told me that she would fade, and she was registered as a cream. Here are pictures of Cammie that show how she has faded. In the last picture, she was almost two. In pictures that are taken of her that are not against a white snow background, she looks almost white.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

peppersb said:


> That's what I think too. But Outwest's Bonnie actually got darker, so who knows?
> 
> My Cammie was darker than your pup when she was a puppy, but she has faded to a creamy white with a little bit of color still in her ears. The breeder told me that she would fade, and she was registered as a cream. Here are pictures of Cammie that show how she has faded. In the last picture, she was almost two. Pictures that are taken of her that are not against a white snow background look almost white.


I think it's really anyone's guess here, just look at the pictures posted but since Sunny is registered apricot and Cammi cream, that may be why. The pic of Sunny against the snow definitely shows his apricot.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I'm with *liljaker*. Our mini boy, Beau, started out with coloration just like Sunny's. He was born cream with lots of apricot, but by two years he had cleared (I like that word a lot better than "faded") to an almost pure white. I suspect your pup will follow a similar path. Nothing wrong with that, right *liljaker*?
> 
> *Beau as a 5-6 month old puppy*
> 
> ...


WOW LEUllman!! That's the first puppy Beau pic I've seen, what a gorgeous chap he was (and still is)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee was registered as a red - this was her sire
















This is her with a friend at about a year old






( I am a little bit better groomer now lol)

And this is her now











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LucyLuv (Jul 9, 2013)

*Thank you to all for your responses*

You have been super helpful and informative, I appreciate the pictures, all super cool!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, I dug up Sunny's pedigree and she added the colors for me. His dam was cream and the sire was apricot. She also said that behind the 4 generation pedigree there is lots of red on the dam's side. So, as you can see there are many possibilities. I was also surprised to see the colors (black, white, silver, etc.) and try to figure out the resulting color. Anyway, whatever color Lucy decides she wants to be when she is all grown up, I can guarantee she will sparkle!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

LucyLuv said:


> Oh okay, where can I find that thread?? Thanks!!


Click on poodle pictures then poodle rainbow. The reason I spoke of Bonnie is tht she actually got darker when normally you think of apricots fading to cream or white. At this point anything is possible. As you can see from the gorgeous poodles on this thread there are some wonderful possibilities. I do think the most likely scenario is that you will have a lovely white poodle.


----------

